# Du lịch ngoài nước > Nhà hàng >  Nhà hàng Seoul - Nak Won - Du lịch Hàn Quốc

## hangnt

Nak Won là nhà hàng Hàn Quốc được bố trí trong một khu vườn thiên nhiên. Ở đây có một phòng ăn lớn gọn gàng và những căn phòng theo phong cách Hàn Quốc cho gia đình, công việc và những bữa ăn theo nhóm khác. Nak Won còn có một khu vườn lớn đầy cây cỏ. Món đặc biệt của nhà hàng này là Galbi, đã tồn tại được 26 năm.

*ĐỊA CHỈ :*
Seoul Gangseo-gu Oebalsan-dong 426

*LIÊN HỆ :*
- Số điện thoại Du lịch Hàn Quốc:
+82-2-1330
(Hàn, Anh, Nhật, Trung Quốc)
- Thông tin thêm:
+82-2-2660-9010
(Hàn Quốc, Anh, Nhật Bản)

*Ngày đóng cửa:*
Mở 365 ngày một năm

*Giờ làm việc:*
12:00 - 22:00

*Thực đơn:*
- Hanu Kkotdeungsim (Thịt thăn bò Hàn Quốc): 50.000 won
- Hanu Teukseon Daegalbi (Sườn bò lớn chưa tẩm nướng than): 72.000 won
- Hanu Teukseon Yangnyeom Daegalbi (Sườn bò tẩm gia vị nướng than): 68.000 won




*Đề nghị dành cho khách du lịch:*
- Hanu Kkotdeungsim (Thịt thăn bò Hàn Quốc): 50.000 won
- Hanu Teukseon Daegalbi (Sườn bò đặc sản chưa tẩm nướng than): 72.000 won
- Hanu Teukseon Yangnyeom Daegalbi (Sườn bò đặc sản tẩm gia vị nướng than): 68.000 won
- Pyeongyang Naengmyeon (Canh mì lạnh Pyeongyang): 10.000 won

*Các khoản thuế:*
Bao gồm VAT

*Thẻ tín dụng:*
Chấp nhận

*Hỗ trợ cho người nước ngoài*
Tiếng Anh, tiếng Nhật





_(Koreataste.org)_

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo bạn có thể đăng ký *tour HÀ NỘI – SEOUL - ĐẢO CHEJU (6 ngày 5 đêm)* - *tour HA NOI - SEOUL - DAO CHEJU (6 ngay 5 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Hàn Quốc* - *tour du lich Han Quoc*

Cùng khám phá *du lịch Hàn Quốc* - *du lich Han Quoc*

----------

